# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Ισχύς ασφάλειας

## fanisb

Στο σπίτι που μένω εδώ και 10 έτη, δεν κάηκε ποτέ η ασφάλεια του πίνακα. Όμως ζεσταίνονταν σε σημείο εγκαύματος όταν είχα πολλές καταναλώσεις ταυτόχρονα (χειμώνας).

Σήμερα μου κάηκε χωρίς ιδιαίτερο φορτίο (μόνο θερμοσίφωνας και πλυντήριο). Αφού ευτυχώς βρήκα μία από τη γειτονιά, παρατήρησα το εξής:

Η δική μου καμμένη ήταν 25Α ενώ όπως θα δείτε και στη φωτογραφία, ο γενικός είναι 40Α. Μήπως ο προηγούμενος ενοικιαστής είχε βάλει μικρότερη από την απαιτούμενη;

Βάσει γενικού και ρελέ (φωτογρ.) τι μέγεθος πρέπει να είναι η ασφάλεια;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βλέπε 7η σειρά των παρακάτω σχολιασμών (να γλυτώσουμε μελάνι στο γράψιμο)
http://greekelectrician.blogspot.com...blog-post.html
Επειδή όμως γίνονται πολλά , καλύτερα πάρε γνώμη ηλεκτρολόγου

----------


## johnnyb

Αν δεν κάηκε ποτέ  και κάηκε τώρα μπορεί να έχεις θέμα κάπου στην εγκατάσταση .
Ευκαιρία να ελέγξει  την εγκατάσταση ηλεκτρολόγος όπως είπε και ο Πέτρος  και αυτός  σίγουρα θα σου πει βάσει των καλωδίων αν μπορεί να μπει μεγαλύτερη   ασφάλεια.

----------


## diony

> Σήμερα μου κάηκε χωρίς ιδιαίτερο φορτίο (μόνο θερμοσίφωνας και πλυντήριο).



18 αμπέρ ο θερμοσίφωνας *(4**KW)*  και 10 αμπέρ περίπου  το πλυντήριο στη θέρμανση = 28 αμπέρ τι άλλο ήθελες !!
Και σίγουρα λόγω γήρανσης είχε εξασθενήσει και κάηκε πιο εύκολα
Για το ότι ζεσταίνεται *Η* τα καλώδια δεν είναι καλά σφιγμένα Η η ασφάλεια δεν είχε  σφιχτεί όπως έπρεπε , *Η* η βάση και το πώμα έχουν αλλοιωθεί /μαυρίσει και δεν υπάρχει καλή επαφή
Το πιο σωστό είναι να πάρεις έναν αδειούχο ηλεκτρολόγο να σου αντικαταστήσει όλη την ασφάλεια κομπλέ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν υποθέσουμε η εγκατάσταση είναι σωστή (καλώδια παροχής κτλ και ήταν όντως σφιγμένα καλά τα καλώδια επαφές ) αλλά από λάθος μπήκε μια κλάση μικρότερη γενική ασφάλεια , αυτό και μόνο δεν αρκεί να υπερθερμαίνεται η ασφάλεια 25Α? (κάτι που δεν θα γινόταν με την 35Α)

----------


## Papas00zas

Ξέρετε,το φόρουμ έχει χώρο για εικόνες....
άσε που σε άλλα site τις σβήνουν-λέω για αυτούς που έχουν το συνήθειο να τις βάζουν εκτός....έλεος πια
Σχετιικά με τις ασφάλειες έχω διαβάσει ότι οι μήτρες δέχονται ορισμένης ή και μικρότερης τιμής,ποτέ όμως μεγαλύτερης.Μήτρα των 25 αμπέρ δηλαδή δεν δέχεται φυσίγγι των 35 αλλά δέχεται απο 25 και κάτω. 
Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με

----------


## chipakos-original

+1 σε αυτά που λέει ακριβώς ο Κώστας . Η θερμοκρασία είναι από κακή ηλεκτρική επαφή.Επίσης η γήρανση της ασφάλειας είναι σημαντικός παράγοντας. Μία ασφάλεια που έχει ζοριστεί αλλά γλύτωσε και τα κατάφερε και δεν κάηκε, μπορεί να καεί πάρα πολύ εύκολα σε δεύτερο χρόνο κι ας περάσουν από μέσα της πολύ λιγότερα Αμπέρ. Εχει συμβεί τόσο πολλές φορές που έχω φτάσει μέχρι και προληπτικά να τις αντικαθιστώ.

----------

Papas00zas (11-02-19)

----------


## fanisb

> Ξέρετε,το φόρουμ έχει χώρο για εικόνες....
> άσε που σε άλλα site τις σβήνουν-λέω για αυτούς που έχουν το συνήθειο να τις βάζουν εκτός....έλεος πια
> Σχετιικά με τις ασφάλειες έχω διαβάσει ότι οι μήτρες δέχονται ορισμένης ή και μικρότερης τιμής,ποτέ όμως μεγαλύτερης.Μήτρα των 25 αμπέρ δηλαδή δεν δέχεται φυσίγγι των 35 αλλά δέχεται απο 25 και κάτω. 
> Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με


Σχετικά με τις φωτογραφίες, την ανέβασα σε imgbb για αν μην επιβαρύνω την κίνηση στο forum. Εάν δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα, θα το διορθώσω στις επόεμενες δημοσιεύσεις.

Σχετικά με την ασφάλεια, ναι η 35Α που βρήκα μπήκε οριακά-εφαρμοστά στη μήτρα. Εκτιμώ λοιπόν με βάση τα παραπάνω ότι η 25Α ήταν μικρότερη από τον σχεδιασμό της εγκατάστασης.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Σχετικά με τις φωτογραφίες, την ανέβασα σε imgbb για αν μην επιβαρύνω την κίνηση στο forum. Εάν δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα, θα το διορθώσω στις επόεμενες δημοσιεύσεις.


Γενικά όχι αλλά σε ξένο host τις σβήνουν μετά από καιρό γιάυτό και το ανέφερα-έχει συμβεί σε αρκετά θέματα




> Σχετικά με την ασφάλεια, ναι η 35Α που βρήκα μπήκε οριακά-εφαρμοστά στη μήτρα. Εκτιμώ λοιπόν με βάση τα παραπάνω ότι η 25Α ήταν μικρότερη από τον σχεδιασμό της εγκατάστασης.


Αυτό είναι λάθος διότι τα καλώδια είναι υπολογισμένα για ένα μέγιστο ρεύμα.Αν θεωρείς ότι δεν σε καλύπτει πάνε σε ηλεκτρολόγο για τροποποίηση.Δεν βάζουμε ποτέ μεγαλύτερες ασφάλειες-γιατί στη χειρότερη για μένα θα πάρεις φωτιά θα τρέχεις....

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Αν υποθέσουμε η εγκατάσταση είναι σωστή (καλώδια παροχής κτλ και ήταν όντως σφιγμένα καλά τα καλώδια επαφές ) αλλά από λάθος μπήκε μια κλάση μικρότερη γενική ασφάλεια , αυτό και μόνο δεν αρκεί να υπερθερμαίνεται η ασφάλεια 25Α? (κάτι που δεν θα γινόταν με την 35Α)


Oχι η θερμοκρασια προκυπτει απο την υπαρξη αντιστασης απο κακη συσφιξη κλπ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κακή σύσφιξη που κρατάει 10 χρόνια? (όπως μας λέει ο θεματοθέτης ) , θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον αν μας παρακολουθεί ακόμη ο θεματοθέτης να μας πει αν προφανώς άλλαξε την ασφάλεια με 35Α και δεν ασχολήθηκε με την πιθανή σύσφιξη που χρειάζεται προληπτικά , να μας πει αν και τώρα έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα ή τουλάχιστον όχι στον ίδιο βαθμό  με πριν σε μεγάλα οριακά φορτία .

----------


## fanisb

Δεν έκανα σύσφιξη. Απλώς άλλαξα το φυσίγγιο. Και όντως, παρατηρώ ότι πλέον δεν ζεσταίνεται τόσο έντονα η ασφάλεια. Με όσα αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω, πιθανολογώ ότι η 25Α δεν εφάρμοζε καλά μέσα στη μήτρα με αποτέλεσμα η μη σφιχτή επαφή της να δημιουργεί την υπερθέρμανση;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Δεν έκανα σύσφιξη. Απλώς άλλαξα το φυσίγγιο. Και όντως, παρατηρώ ότι πλέον δεν ζεσταίνεται τόσο έντονα η ασφάλεια. Με όσα αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω, πιθανολογώ ότι η 25Α δεν εφάρμοζε καλά μέσα στη μήτρα με αποτέλεσμα η μη σφιχτή επαφή της να δημιουργεί την υπερθέρμανση;


Πρέπει να κοιτάξεις και μέσα στον πίνακα για χαλαρά καλώδια. Θα προκαλούσαν υπερθέρμανση ακόμη και σε καινούριο φυσίγγιο ασφάλειας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ευχαριστούμε Fanisb για την πληροφορία . Δεν είναι μόνο θέμα λανθασμένης ασφάλειας τήξεως , η μικρότερη ασφάλεια εννοείται εκτός από ακατάλληλη έχει και μικρότερο νήμα και άρα εσωτερικά της ασφάλειας "βράζει" .
Εάν ήταν από κακή σύσφιξη εννοείται και στην μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια θα είχες τα ίδια έντονα προβλήματα .
Πάραυτα επειδή η υποδοχή της ασφάλειας λειτούργησε για πολύ καιρό έτσι , μπορεί και πάλι προληπτικά να χρειάζεται να αντικατασταθεί η βάση της ασφάλειας .

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αυτες οι NEOSED απο 20-63Α χρησιμοποιον την ιδια βαση (Ε1 :Cool: ,οποτε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση αλλου μεγεθους .

----------

